# commercial insurance in ohio



## airattackers (Jul 15, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can purchase commercial insurance in Ohio for a reasonable price..also interested in rideshare insurance or hybrid policy..I saw where insurance guy 1776 posted about a hybrid policy that might be available soon in ohio..how do I message him..


----------



## fdayton (Jul 31, 2015)

I am interested also


----------

